# Poezii creștine



## Sara Lee

*poezii crestine*

Hi everyone~

Could you please help me with a question?

What this word mean in English? Does this mean *Christian Poems*?

How do you naitves understand it?  Is if okay if call those lyrics of some Christian Songs as *poezii crestine*?


----------



## Zareza

Yes, Christian Poems = Poezii creștine.


----------



## Sara Lee

Zareza said:


> Yes, Christian Poems = Poezii creștine.



Thank you so much for your help.

May I ask you two further questions?

Q1. Is it okay to call *the lyrics of Christian Songs * as  *poezii crestine*?

Q2. Is it okay to regard *the lyrics of  hymns of God's words * as  *poezii crestine*?


----------



## Lucy Zhou

Sara Lee said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> May I ask you two further questions?
> 
> Q1. Is it okay to call *the lyrics of Christian Songs * as  *poezii crestine*?
> 
> Q2. Is it okay to regard *the lyrics of  hymns of God's words * as  *poezii crestine*?


Could anyone help with these two questions? I also have the same confusions as Sara.


----------



## danielstan

Sara Lee said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> May I ask you two further questions?
> 
> Q1. Is it okay to call *the lyrics of Christian Songs * as  *poezii crestine*?
> 
> Q2. Is it okay to regard *the lyrics of  hymns of God's words * as  *poezii crestine*?



A1.  *the lyrics of Christian Songs * =* versurile poeziilor creștine*

Q2. *the lyrics of  hymns of God's words *  =* versurile imnurilor cuvintelor lui Dumnezeu*

(_*-lor*_ ending is a marker for Genitive plural)


----------



## Sara Lee

Okay~
Thank you so much for your kind help, *danielstan.

Does "poezii"* mean "poem" or "lyrics"?
Is it okay to use * "poezii" to refer to* the lyrics of a hymn?

What's the difference between  *poezii  and versuri ?*


----------



## danielstan

*Poezii *= poems
*Versuri *= lyrics

A poem (_rom. poezie_) is made of many lyrics (_rom. versuri_).
Each line in a _'poezie'_ is a_ 'vers'_.


----------



## Sara Lee

Okay, got it.
Thank you so much for your great suggestion,  *danielstan.
*


----------



## Sara Lee

One more quesiton:
So Is it acceptable to you if you see *"poezii" is used to refer to* the lyrics of a hymn?


----------



## farscape

I would not use poezie (sg.) / poezii (pl.) to describe the lyrics of a  Christian song. Lyrics should be translated as "versuri".

The Christian songs and Christian poetry are not wide spread as a genre in the Romanian culture the same way they are encountered in USA, for example.

Imnuri religioase, psalmi and cântări are the terms we'd use more often (religious hymns, psalms and chants).

I was thinking that perhaps Christian poetry might be better served in translation as Poeme (religioase) creștine. This way we preserve the religious and Christian character of the Christian poems and the genre (poetry).


----------

